# LR5 Spot Removal picks an area outside my crop...



## turnstyle (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Sometimes LR5's Spot Removal will pick an area outside my crop to map into the area I'm trying to fix.

Is there some easy way to see that area so that I can move it?

As it is now, it seems like I have to copy my crop, reset the crop, move it, and paste the crop back in -- seems like there must be a better way.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 12, 2013)

That's the way best I can think of. There have been a bunch of complaints about this on the U2U forum. Pending a fix from Adobe, a work around would be to remove spots _before_ you crop.

Hal


----------



## turnstyle (Jun 12, 2013)

Bummer! At least it's nice to know I'm not alone...


----------



## clee01l (Jun 12, 2013)

I saw this in the beta. I never thought to report it because spot removal for the most part is smarter and the source spots even outside of the crop area are usually better than any thing inside the crop. The few times I did not like the LR choice for source, it was easy enough to correct using the methods you outlined originally. Later I adopted a Spot removal before crop approach and remain a happy camper. I hope they don't "dumb down" spot removal just to keep the source choices inside the crop window. I've always selected source spot circles out of the crop when they did a better job in LR 3&4.  So, clean up the spots before cropping remains the better choice. IMO.


----------



## turnstyle (Jun 12, 2013)

clee01l said:


> I saw this in the beta. I never thought to report it because spot removal for the most part is smarter and the source spots even outside of the crop area are usually better than any thing inside the crop. The few times I did not like the LR choice for source, it was easy enough to correct using the methods you outlined originally. Later I adopted a Spot removal before crop approach and remain a happy camper. I hope they don't "dumb down" spot removal just to keep the source choices inside the crop window. I've always selected source spot circles out of the crop when they did a better job in LR 3&4.  So, clean up the spots before cropping remains the better choice. IMO.



I'd still want to be able to clean up spots after the crop.

I think the best solution might be some keystroke (like Hide) that would let you see the full photo.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 12, 2013)

Somebody made a suggestion yesterday for a toggle on/off switch for the crop tool (as there is for most of the other develop panels), which Eric Chan took on board and said he would pass on to the team to consider.


----------



## turnstyle (Jun 12, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Somebody made a suggestion yesterday for a toggle on/off switch for the crop tool (as there is for most of the other develop panels), which Eric Chan took on board and said he would pass on to the team to consider.



Haven't had much time with LR5 yet, but I find the new auto crops a bit confusing (I keep wanting access to the larger canvas) -- if that's what you mean, yeah, it would be nice to have the same full-canvas toggle for Crop and Spot Removal.


----------

